# A Way Out stürzt in Online Lobby ab



## B3rnH4rd (11. August 2021)

Grüßt Euch!
Ich wollte die Tage mit einem Freund A Way Out spielen. Das Problem ist, sein Spiel stürzt immer in der Online-Lobby ab. Er hat bereits versucht, das Spiel zu reparieren und den Origin Chache zu löschen. Auch alle Treiber sind aktuell. Er nutzt eine Zotac RTX 3070 und einen Intel i7 11700K.
Kennt jemand von Euch das Problem oder hat einen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## Bandicoot (11. August 2021)

Ich kenn das von mein Bruder und sein Kumpel, zum Release, selbes Szenario, alles mögliche probiert, stürzt heute auch noch ab. Nie gelöst bei ihm das Problem,  glaub die habens dann aufgegeben.
Evtl mal kompatibilitäts modus durchprobieren und Adminrechte.


----------



## Richu006 (11. August 2021)

Schon mal hoster getauscht? Have das spiel letztens auch mit jemandem gespielt. Wenn sie in meine lobby kam ist ihr pc abgeschmiert. Ich konnte aber problemlos zu ihr, in ihre lobby.


----------



## B3rnH4rd (12. August 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Schon mal hoster getauscht? Have das spiel letztens auch mit jemandem gespielt. Wenn sie in meine lobby kam ist ihr pc abgeschmiert. Ich konnte aber problemlos zu ihr, in ihre lobby.


Ja haben es beide versucht.


Bandicoot schrieb:


> Evtl mal kompatibilitäts modus durchprobieren und Adminrechte.


Werd ich weitergeben, danke.


----------

